# Huawei geht in die Charme-Offensive



## Newsfeed (25 Februar 2011)

Nach mehreren, den Sicherheitsbedenken der Amerikaner geschuldeten Rückschlägen in den USA versucht der chinesische Ausrüster, über einen offenen Brief mit der US-Regierung ins Gespräch zu kommen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

